# I ordered.....



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Looks good....but there's one thing I've never really liked about the BMW trim :
> 
> The black plastic "carbon fibre". To me it just shouts "I am plastic".
> 
> ...


:[/quote]

Nice. Those wheels look remarkably unscathed after two years useage. You not married? :wink:

After much deliberation about an E91 saloon/touring plus dallying with an A4 avant etc, I just ordered a new 330cd M sport in sparkling graphite with garnet red hide and titanium trim in place of std black cube. It lifts the interior a bit.

I shall be done with this in 07 by which time the 335cd e91 coupe should be available. Now we are torquing...Will be off to DMS this time for that little extra...... :wink:

On interior rattles build I can say that at 79K miles my interior is as rattle free as on day one and at least as good as any Audi in fit, if not in finish/materials and switchgear quality - which are by no means lacking.

In my experience Audis seem to suffer a few more rattles as a result of their harsher rides than do the equivelent BMWs. Crappy surfaces on UK roads exaggerate these.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Good decision Gary. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sparkling graphite = one of the finest and most understated colours I think.
Not sure I've seen the garnet red leather (is that the usual red many M3's have?)

I presume its a manual rather than the "playstation generation" auto? Did you also manage to load her up with bi-xenons, HK, satnav (?) etc.

I hear that there are some good after market tuning products available too :roll:

Delivery pre or post christmas hols? Any early-season skiing planned? (aka running-in and holiday combined)
(I'm currently trying to sort a decent chalet for 6-8 ppl in Feb/March, but this year could be more of a challenge than usual with some little-uns in tow [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] )


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi Gary

Have you ordered the saloon or touring? I saw my first 3-series touring last night and thought of you (  )....looked really good IMO.

Interior sounds cool. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw my first "new" 3 series saloon the other day. I thought it looked like a Mitsubishi Charisma.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Good decision Gary. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Sparkling graphite = one of the finest and most understated colours I think.
> Not sure I've seen the garnet red leather (is that the usual red many M3's have?)
> ...


Cheers Jonno. 

Although is an 'old' shape (it' the forth e46 I have had  ) it's a known quantity and still a nice looker I think.

The garnet red is a little different to the M3 imola red hide - more blackberry than raspberry for want of a better description. It's a tad tarty, but I feel confident that I can wear it OK. :wink:

Options are: HK hi fi, adaptive bi xenon headlights, tinted glass, ski bag, folding mirrors, plus badge delete. Sat navwould have tipped the budget plus I have my own pda GPS.

All in all quite pleased. Will prob go to DMS once I have a few miles up.

Delivery just before or just after Xmas tbc unless an earlier slot comes up.

No snow skiing this season - prob going for some winter sun in Feb instead.

Which reminds me - I am off to Sicily for a 10 day hols at the weekend. Can't wait.   



r1 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Have you ordered the saloon or touring? I saw my first 3-series touring last night and thought of you (  )....looked really good IMO.
> 
> Interior sounds cool. 8)


Hi Dave,

Nope I went for the current shape old coupe (which still runs till 07) as I just couldn't get my head into the new Touring. Plans for 997 scuppered due to pending divorce, so went for a 'hack' insetead, albeit a very nice one I feel. 



jampott said:


> I saw my first "new" 3 series saloon the other day. I thought it looked like a Mitsubishi Charisma.


Like I said I went for the old shape as I still have trouble decoding the new one. But I _know _that it will _still_ drive better than _any_ current nose-heavy Audi. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nice. Those wheels look remarkably unscathed after two years useage. You not married? :wink:


Yes, I am married, however my wife doesn't drive. :lol:

And yes, I can confirm, my alloys are still unkerbed after two years of use.  Although, now I've said that, I'll probably end up kerbing them tomorrow. 

Nice choice of car Gary. 

I was under the impression the new 3 Series coupe was going on sale in 2006? Albeit, it may well be 2007 before the 335cd hits the streets.

The new e90 saloon certainly doesn't do anything for me styling wise, although there is no doubt in my mind it would out drive any Audi. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

See Gary, now that wasn't so hard was it?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'd like to own one of these, but putting private money into a new E46 now would be suicide financially - not something you have to worry about as a co car driver who will change it in a couple of years.

Over a year now since I sold my 330d (still the best car I have owned), whilst I miss the torque I still reckon it went at the right time financially speaking.

The E46 M3 is starting to appear in my peripheral vision. I have heard stories about the engine being highly strung, wouldn't want one of those going pop out of warranty. Otherwise this is going to be THE serious performance bargain of the next couple of years. When I have finished spending stupid money on the scoob I might try to save up for one. Used M3 or new Golf GTi.... :?

Hopefully I haven't dragged this too far off topic, I know how the thread author likes to admonish folk for doing that


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Those wheels look remarkably unscathed after two years useage. You not married? :wink:
> ...


I am massively impressed by the lack of kerbing! It always seems to me that one is careful nigh on paranoid for a few months, then a little parking ding, then another, then one's wife/partner takes it out and you may as well give up. :wink:

But you stay careful and away from the kerbs. I don't want to be accused of creating a self-fulfilling prophesy!

On the e90 coupe - my understanding is the coupe will launch in LHD in mid 06, then in UK in late 06/ early 07. With the E46 the coupe came 2 years after the saloon. Like the saloon and touring, it will probably come in 320i, 325i, and 330i variants first, followed by 320cd and then 330cd, M3 and 335cd - all released to keep interest through the lifecycle.

You can only just order an e90 330d saloon now, 9 months after the 330i launch.

I quite liked the e90 saloon 330i M sport I tried - it drove great (but still looked under wheeled even with 18"s), but the finances just did not stack up to get to the spec I wanted.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> See Gary, now that wasn't so hard was it?


Nope simply JFDI - too much else on at present to faff around any more. :wink:

Seriosuly considered opting out again and taking the cash to buy my own, but just could see a way to run Â£34K car with fuel and no hassle for circa Â£100 net per week. I don't give a toss about building equity in a fast depreciating asset.

A few around here scoff at co car drivers, forgetting that most also have the choice to take cash and run their own. Most, like me only take the cash if they do relatively few business miles. It seldom stack up for hile mileage drivers, unless a passat tdi is your bag. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I'd like to own one of these, but putting private money into a new E46 now would be suicide financially - not something you have to worry about as a co car driver who will change it in a couple of years.
> 
> Over a year now since I sold my 330d (still the best car I have owned), whilst I miss the torque I still reckon it went at the right time financially speaking.
> 
> ...


Another mate has just bought a cancelled order 330cd with his own dosh. Deal price Â£29K and BMW finance give a guaranteed residual of Â£18k in 3 years. Which is OKish for a run out car- losing Â£11k over 3 years is bearable.

If it were an M3, it would have to be a CSL. Used M3 or new GTi. Head/heart? RWD/FWD? It's a no brainer. :wink: Whether you can get a Porsche type extnended warranty for peac of mind would be the clincher.

Oh, and as if I'd ever admonish _anyone_ for going off topic. :roll: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Most, like me only take the cash if they do relatively few business miles.


Most of my customers are located in the central belt, so I don't usually rack up stellar mileages (unlike some of my colleagues). Still the new financial year might bring it's own surprises, eh Gary? :?



garyc said:


> It seldom stack up for hile mileage drivers, unless a passat tdi is your bag. :wink:


[shudders]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Most, like me only take the cash if they do relatively few business miles.


Most of my customers are located in the central belt, so I don't usually rack up stellar mileages (unlike some of my colleagues). Still the new financial year might bring it's own surprises, eh Gary? :?

Aye too true. But the packages are not unpalettable. :wink:


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

I sold the TT last month & bought a 330d Msport, Pukka car! 41MPG average as well! go's like stink!

Hopefully it will be abit more reliable than my tt was :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

oettinger1.8T said:


> I sold the TT last month & bought a 330d Msport, Pukka car! 41MPG average as well! go's like stink!
> 
> Hopefully it will be abit more reliable than my tt was :?


Yet to meet a dissatisfied owner of one. Tune it though.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gary - I think I saw somewhere that you mentioned a trip to DMS.

Just interested why not tuning box. I have read elsewhere that some people don't like the power delvery of them, but wondered whether or not you could attribute the old car's mishap directly to the TB.

Also, how you felt about its performance.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Gary - I think I saw somewhere that you mentioned a trip to DMS.
> 
> Just interested why not tuning box. I have read elsewhere that some people don't like the power delvery of them, but wondered whether or not you could attribute the old car's mishap directly to the TB.
> 
> Also, how you felt about its performance.


Thinking DMS mainly 'cos more power and torque (260hp and 410 ft ilbs vs 245hp and 380 ft ilbs with TB).

A remap is always going to be a more elegant solution than a module, since it can play with more parameters than just fuelling (variable turbo vane geometry etc) and should be smoother. I've not actually driven a DMS car, so this is purely anecdotal.

IT's also more costly (nearly 3X) and is less stealthy than a quick plug/unplug module.

However I remain a big fan of the TB. It does give a slight spike in power at about 2400rpm, but I quite like that as it makes it feel more throttle responsive. It is great value. Main downside is that it does smoke a little more under full load.

I dont attribute mishap to TB, since it was a turbo oil seal failiure and subsequent loss of oil that was cause. TB doesn't affect boost levels, these are unchanged, as it only loads the common rail fuelling. There are some cases of the TB causing premature fuel pump wear on old 185hp spec 5 series mainly. But I have heard of none on the 204 hp engine which is an entirely different unit.

I may well run with the TB for awhile, but am tempted by DMS whose cars test very well in press.

Thinking of TBing the Tdi? I would.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a new 330cd M sport in sparkling graphite with garnet red hide and titanium trim in place of std black cube. It lifts the interior a bit.
> ...


Nice 

Re DMS, I take it that warranty is not a concern? I am tempted by 372bhp and delimit for the CSL, but I've read about gearbox software problems with SMG (nothing to do with power / chipping) and wouldn't want the dealer finding excuses should problems arise. Thoughts?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Isn't std power 360 in the CSL? 372 seems hardly worth the hassle....unless they can offer you 390+ for a fair price, spend the money on that supercharger for the Exige!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Gary, sent you a PM


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I'm to bothered about a few extra bhp, more the lifting of the limiter.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


My concerns would be around detectability -not sure if DMS would be easy to spot ie ecu seals broken etc, and that is something I have to check out. they say that BMW may flash in new firmware on service from time to time which overwrites the DMS code, but I also dont know if this is routine.

However, most of the time one is not on full boost, so the engine is actually unstressed in light duty cycle, so reliability per se doesnt worry me. The 3.0d is now a well tried and tested unit.

...as is the 3.2 Motorsport engine. I dont see an awful lot of point in tuning the already highly tuned CSL engine. BMW sport are a pretty talented bunch after all and would have integrated the firmware into the DSG firmware. imho You will not get very much if any discernable 'go' from 15-30 extra naturally aspirated hp. If anything I'd expect it to become even more peaky - which is OK if you are 10/10ths all the time, but could actually detract otherwise. Upsides would be: removal of rev limiter (but hey, it revs Ok already?); removal of overrun fuel cut off for smoothness; and optimised for best quality fuel.

Not as good bang for bucks as with a TD unit. I feel.

I have only driven a CSL once doing a few laps of Donnington, and think that they have got it spot on especially with the sticky tyres. It ain't broke. I really dont think a 372hp variant is going to be any quicker than a stock one. Spend it on the Exige.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Delivery 13th Dec.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

In build week 44-45, delivery wk 47 (w/c 21st Nov).

Efficient.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> In build week 44-45, delivery wk 47 (w/c 21st Nov).
> 
> Efficient.


Or demand isn't as high as they expected... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > In build week 44-45, delivery wk 47 (w/c 21st Nov).
> ...


Really? But they told me it was 'special', or did they say I was 'special'? Perhaps I have made a big mistake.  Uh oh, pre post-purchase dissonance attack coming on:?

_Best to counter with an irrational swipe..._

Are you sitting comfortably?



jampott said:


> It's taken me a year to get TOTALLY happy with my S4 driving position, with the range of movement available in the Recaro Seats!


Perhaps Audi should chuck in a session with an ergonomicist to gowith each S4 purchase?

Well it'll take me approx 30 secs to get completely comfy in the new one, and in a year I'll have done 35K miles whilst you would have still been fiddling with the seats in yer blue bus. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


In fairness,

a) I've done 1/3 of your mileage over the year
b) I keep lending the car out, and the seat comes back in a different position every time


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Wot no memory function? Disgraceful. That's still approx 250 hours sitting (at average 40mph) at the wheel.

Anyway can I borrow your car please at end of Nov? I promise not to take anything horrible to the dump with it. :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Anyway can I borrow your car please at end of Nov? I promise not to take anything horrible to the dump with it. :wink:


No tow hitch on the new one then ?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Gary - I think I saw somewhere that you mentioned a trip to DMS.
> ...


My TT was the DMS remap - no probs. My new toy which has an ETA of 19/12/05 will be at DMS 20/12/05. I spoke to Rob yesterday about my projected power gains (which are more than pleasing) and have every confidence in them. I would "butter" Rob up a bit, i personally have seen in excess of 170 in his Black 996 turbo (private road before the sandal wearers bleat), though at 130 i felt the need to ask him to put on the windscreen wipers as it was pooring with rain and though he might not of wanted to see the road, i did ! Credit where its due, he knows his car.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

This delivery stuff happened to me. When I ordered I was given a date 3 months away, it ended up turning up within 6 weeks. I am sure this is a double edged ploy by BMW

a) "The car has a waiting list Sir"
b) "I have some wonderful news Sir, the car is going to be early"

I saw my first new 330d sport saloon outside the office yesterday. It was in silver (boring). I have not been at all keen on the new 3 series, but as seems the norm with modern BMWs, strap on the M sport bodykit and bigger wheels and it really starts to work aesthetically.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Isn't this a high risk strategy i.e. delivery in half the time you expect it? What are your rights to tell them to hang onto it for six weeks? That'd soon fill up their compounds.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Isn't this a high risk strategy i.e. delivery in half the time you expect it? What are your rights to tell them to hang onto it for six weeks? That'd soon fill up their compounds.


I'd guess that contractually the onus is on the dealer to deliver the car you require, in the config that you spec, and in timeframe agreed when order was placed. Most people (incl me) are happy to get shipment brought forward, and unhappy when it starts slipping to a late position.

If it were material to placing the order that you could/would not take delivery _before_ the alloted date, i am sure that the dealer could not then force you to take delivery.

Personally I would not want my new car being shunted around delivery compounds etc for 6 weeks, although some might want to delay a few weeks to get latest reg suffix, or to dispose of old car etc.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Personally I would not want my new car being shunted around delivery compounds etc for 6 weeks, although some might want to delay a few weeks to get latest reg suffix, or to dispose of old car etc.


Precisely my thoughts - my last three cars have been registered Nov/Dec and are therefore "a year old" in a prospective buyers mind by the time January comes along i.e. my 03 E-Class is viewed (psychologically) as three years old in 2006 even though it is actually only 2 years and 2 months.

As you're a company car man, you don't give a toss anyway, eh?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess for some people they wouldn't physically be able to take delivery until a specified date. Moving back to the country; having to sell an existing car to finance the new; having nowhere to park it until your old car goes...

Though like Gary says, it's better to say that you can have it ealry - if you want it - rather than promising you it early and delivering it late.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I guess for some people they wouldn't physically be able to take delivery until a specified date. Moving back to the country; having to sell an existing car to finance the new; having nowhere to park it until your old car goes...
> 
> Though like Gary says, it's better to say that you can have it ealry - if you want it - rather than promising you it early and delivering it late.


If you don't have any room, you could always park it outside audi260bhp's house... :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> If you don't have any room, you could always park it outside audi260bhp's house... :lol:


----------

